# Make a 72-Hour Pet Survival Kit - Don´t forget this



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys, I know that a lot of you have pets so here my share.. With our team we created an article for our blog that explains how to make a 72 hours pet survival kit

I hope you enjoy the article, there is a lot more coming and more information about other HOW TO in our Blog: http://blog.survival-food-kits.com










*Make a 72-Hour Pet Survival Kit*

So, you've got a survival kit put together for everyone in the household in case of emergency. You have food, water, a first aid kit and other handy supplies all packed in an easy to reach place just in case something should happen. You've devised a plan so everyone in the family knows where to go and what to do should something happen. Great! Sounds like you've thought of everything.

But wait! What about Fido? Did you pack supplies for the beloved family pet, too? If disaster strikes, your pets are going to need food, water and supplies, so use this guide to put together a complete 72-hour pet survival kit. Pack your pet's supplies in a durable, easy to carry bag (with handles or a shoulder strap) and place it with the family's survival supplies for easy access.

*Food:* Pack at least three day's worth of food. If you normally feed your pet canned food, try to pack cans that have an easy open lid so you won't have to worry about a can opener. If you normally feed dry food, include a small bag of food in your pet survival kit. Remember, canned food lasts longer in storage than dry food - up to two years versus six months, so rotate food as they reach their expiration dates.

*Water:* Sealed bottled water is perfect for a pet survival kit.

*Dishes:* Include disposable plastic dishes with fitted lids for feeding and watering your pet. These types of dishes are inexpensive and can be stacked together to take up little space.

*Medications:* If your pet takes medications, include them in your pet survival kit and rotate when necessary.

*Instructions:* In case you need to leave your pet with someone unfamiliar with him, write down detailed instructions so he can be taken care of properly. List medications and when they should be given, any food allergies your pet may have and any special instructions pertaining to his care.

*Contact information:* Write down your primary vet's contact information as well as other vets in the area and include it in the kit.

*Toys:* If your dog is used to playing with toys, or likes to lay on blankets, add items of this nature to his survival kit so he has things that make him feel comfortable.

*Leashes, collars, etc.:* You never know where you may end up when disaster strikes. To keep your pet safe, have an extra collar, leash or harness on hand. Pets can get very scared or anxious during chaotic times, so keeping them restrained for their own safety allows you to focus on things that are more important.

*Identification:* Have another set of ID tags engraved with your pet's information just in case he loses the original ones. If he should get lost during an emergency, anyone that finds him will be able to contact you for his safe return.

*Contact Information of others:* Include a list of other friends or relatives who can take over care of your pet should it become necessary.

*Optional Items for a Pet Survival Kit*

Dog sweater
Dog shoes
Reflective vest/collar for nighttime visibility
Pee pads
Life vest
First aid kit
Flea and Tick treatments
Money


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good article and very helpful for a lot of pet owners. Your suggestions for a kit seem to be for a _polite_ bug out, like severe weather or power outages versus a SHTF bug out. You did call it a 72-Hour Kit, so that makes sense. The only thing I have in my kit that you did not mention was vitamin supplements, which I _suppose_ would be covered under Medications. I have a protein based vitamin mineral supplement for my dogs in my BOB as well as extra water purification tablets.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Good article and very helpful for a lot of pet owners. Your suggestions for a kit seem to be for a _polite_ bug out, like severe weather or power outages versus a SHTF bug out. You did call it a 72-Hour Kit, so that makes sense. The only thing I have in my kit that you did not mention was vitamin supplements, which I _suppose_ would be covered under Medications. I have a protein based vitamin mineral supplement for my dogs in my BOB as well as extra water purification tablets.


Thanks for the feedback, I will have more articles coming. Adding Vitamin Supplements is a great idea, we missed that one.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Sentry18, what vitamins do you recommend?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We have Rottweilers, so we give them Nutramax Cosequin DS Double-Strength to help with joint and hip issues. We also give them salmon oil but that is more for their coats and shedding. What I keep in the dog's bug out bag is Protein Tabs and Bully Max. Bully max is a supplement that is formulated for muscle health (and growth) in large breed dogs.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> We have Rottweilers, so we give them Nutramax Cosequin DS Double-Strength to help with joint and hip issues. We also give them salmon oil but that is more for their coats and shedding. What I keep in the dog's bug out bag is Protein Tabs and Bully Max. Bully max is a supplement that is formulated for muscle health (and growth) in large breed dogs.


Buddy that´s some amazing info, I have a friend of mine I will forward him your tips. I also have another friend who has a poodle.. never the less his poodle is the smartest dog I know!!.


----------



## mshog2u (Nov 15, 2012)

Heart worm prevention I know is in medical but I am going to try and keep 6 months ahead and rotate that 6 mo supply every time I buy.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Day Everyone!


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

My cat says "sup?"


I hate the reality but I'm guessing the best thing is to leave a cat behind.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

the7wolf said:


> My cat says "sup?"
> 
> I hate the reality but I'm guessing the best thing is to leave a cat behind.


No way bud! the cat comes!! here is a survival kit for cats! :2thumb:










more info here


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Survival_Foods_LLC said:


> No way bud! the cat comes!! here is a survival kit for cats! :2thumb:
> 
> more info here


We have 3


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

As long as you have carriers and enough for all, it shld be fine


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a cat and I've already begun to plan for her. I wouldn't even think of eating her if i was starving. She is always there when I am sick, and does not go to people she doesn't like so she is good judge on character! Lol. I always keep extra food in place for her and I'm looking on getting a larger carrier if she has to live in it. Prep for your pets they just might save your sanity!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

My German shepherd has a BOB of his own. I have a "saddle bag" type back pack for him that contains food, water, a first aid kit, body warmers, extra collar and leash, boots, reflective vest, collapsible bowls, etc. The bag is similar to the type search and rescue dogs or service dogs wear. Lets me hold his gear but allows him to carry it for me. Wouldn't work for a small breed or a cat but I've found it useful.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We have a miniature Doberman pincher who weighs 6lbs. Naturally he can't carry his own pack but he does have one complete with extra harness and leash, food bowl, water and food. A couple toys, first aid kit and cleaning supplies. He sleeps with a square of fleece blanket anyways so I've bought a bunch when they were on sale and cut them up into his size. His meds are in their own pack attached to his BOB.


----------



## tropicdoc (May 11, 2012)

*pet kit*



Survival_Foods_LLC said:


> Guys, I know that a lot of you have pets so here my share.. With our team we created an article for our blog that explains how to make a 72 hours pet survival kit
> 
> I hope you enjoy the article, there is a lot more coming and more information about other HOW TO in our Blog: http://blog.survival-food-kits.com
> 
> ...


What many pet storm shelters recommend during hurricane evacs is a laminated photo of the pet and the owner on their collar, plus a set in the owner's wallet. My vet sends us photo key fobs of the dog when they do a vaccination for us.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

And for goodness sake, don't forget to microchip!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Newbie007 said:


> I have a cat and I've already begun to plan for her. I wouldn't even think of eating her if i was starving. She is always there when I am sick, and does not go to people she doesn't like so she is good judge on character! Lol. I always keep extra food in place for her and I'm looking on getting a larger carrier if she has to live in it. Prep for your pets they just might save your sanity!


With 6 cats we opted for a screen room tent for summer use (we use it when we go camping) and a dome tent for colder months. We have a 2 room tent for the family when we camp and plan to house the family pets in it if need be.

You could get a small kids dome tent for your cat so she can stretch her legs.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have 4 cats. We have enough dry food for 8 cats for one year + 360 5.5 oz cans of wet food. I plan on rescuing more cats as the economy collapses.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> We have 4 cats. We have enough dry food for 8 cats for one year + 360 5.5 oz cans of wet food. I plan on rescuing more cats as the economy collapses.


If you plan to bug in start today building a catio system to protect the cats.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

then there's the flea chewables,in which they keep fleas off of pets.i get the flea chewable from our local vet.and there's 2 types.1st,last for 1 month.and the 2nd last for 3 months..they sure do come in handy,where i live in the country..and might come in more handy when traveling through unknown areas,when it comes to fleas,ticks and other stuff that's liable to get on a pet..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> then there's the flea chewables,in which they keep fleas off of pets.i get the flea chewable from our local vet.and there's 2 types.1st,last for 1 month.and the 2nd last for 3 months..they sure do come in handy,where i live in the country..and might come in more handy when traveling through unknown areas,when it comes to fleas,ticks and other stuff that's liable to get on a pet..


I use a product called Flea Free. You add it to their water. When the drops, pills and chewables stopped working a few years back I tried it and LOVE it.


----------

